# Is it like riding a bike??



## STEVE426 (Mar 7, 2018)

My son and I just started snowboarding at the end of January. We have been 8 times as of yesterday. That was our first time being able to "carve" a little bit, but more so, feel comfortable on the blue runs without sideslipping the steeper parts. Our season is just about over and I am wondering how we will start off this years fall/winter? Are we going to be set back, Or is it something that after a few runs we will be back in the swing?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Usually takes me couple of runs to get the muscle memory back.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Warm up on the bunny slope and/or green slope and you should be fine


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

First day of the second season is a bit tough but way better than the first few days of learning how to ride.
You'll spend most of your first day, or two trying to get back at where you were. Just repeat your fundamentals again on the first day and you'll be fine.
I suggest you plan your snow trip with this is mind. ie if you have a big friends/family trip for a week at the snow, maybe try to sneak in a "refresher" weekend before that big trip.

First day of future seasons gets easier and easier. And try to get your body conditioned in Autumn e.g running, squats, and cores etc 
Balance board training also helps during off season (your local gym should have one, or just DIY)

Even someone like Jeremy Jones reserves his longer stiffer board for later in the season when his legs are stronger
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=110&v=H3bCm0FIrSM

You'll be fine. I just went on a trip with a friend who hadn't ride for 7 years (with 5-7 years previous experience). He's not as good as he was before but better than most green slope riders. Only a bit more reckless, as he overestimated himself, lol.
"it's like riding a bike" is what he said. Good Luck!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Is it like riding a bike? No, its better. However you can ride a bike everyday or at least a few times a week. You sir will likely be off the board for 9-10 months. So it will be a tough first few days (weeks). But each passing season will improve to the point of 1-2 runs and ur back.

However there are things to do off season to keep you fresher. Like squats, lunges, taking the stairs 2 at a time, riding your bike, doing yoga, getting on a balance board or buso ball, strapping in on a tramp and etc...primarily working you legs, core, stretching and balancing. 

Next season, you will get back in to it...faster and easier, if you go 3x/week instead of the usual 1x/week. This is due to the fact, that if you only go 1x/wk...you are relearning from the prior week instead of building on the things you did 2 days ago.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

My suggestion for next season, remember you CAN DO IT. 
Don't let time off shake your confidence when you get back out there next season!


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

I always felt like watching videos of my favorite riders during the off the season helped me when I got back on the board. Imagining yourself out there making turns...


----------

